# Windows 11 via VirtualBox 7 sur MacPro 5,1  Monterey



## Goliath (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je ne sais pas si je poste le message dans la bonne section du forum, j’aurai plutôt opté pour la section “Hackintosh”…
Je n’arrive pas à installer Windows 11 via VirtualBox 7 sur un MacPro 5,1 sous Monterey, bien évidemment sur cette machine Monterey a été installé avec l’utilitaire OpenCore.
Le programme d’installation de Windows affiche un message m’indiquant que la machine n’a pas les requis pour installer cette version de Windows.
Je ne vois pas ce qui manque à cette machine dans la liste de la configuration requise.

Est-ce que quelqu’un a déjà tenté l’expérience? Ne serais-ce pas un problème lié à l’EFI installé par OpenCore?

Merci pour vos lumières,
Lorenzo


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2022)

Goliath a dit:


> Le programme d’installation de Windows affiche un message m’indiquant que la machine n’a pas les requis pour installer cette version de Windows.


Problème classique et récurent. Dans la page que tu cites, regarde TMP et fais un clic sur le lien pour en savoir plus. Tu ferais mieux de te contenter d'installer Windows 10 en sachant que tu ne pourras pas faire la mise à jour vers Windows 11.


----------



## Goliath (5 Novembre 2022)

... apparemment c'est un problème lié à VirtualBox? D'après mes lectures je n'ai pas l'impression que le problème se pose avec Parallels Desktop, à moins que ce soit un problème lié à OpenCore?


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2022)

Goliath a dit:


> ... apparemment c'est un problème lié à VirtualBox?


Non, tu n'as pas lu ce qu'était TPM 2.0, il y a une pelletée d’anciens PC qui ne peuvent pas en faire directement l'installation. Il y a des contournements possibles, mais dans une machine virtuelle c'est différent. Donc, une grosse lecture... https://www.it-connect.fr/comment-creer-une-vm-windows-11-avec-virtualbox/ ...en portant attention au point III qui mentionne un peu plus bas...


> *Vous allez me dire, pourquoi ?* Et bien, nous devons modifier la base de registre pour que l'installation de Windows 11 soit possible, sinon on va être bloqué à cause des prérequis qui ne sont pas respectés (*la puce TPM 2.0 ne semble pas prise en charge par VirtualBox*). Cette manipulation est indispensable, et elle permet aussi de bypasser certaines vérifications. Par exemple, pour la RAM : Windows 11 requiert 4 Go de RAM mais vous souhaitez attribuer seulement 2 Go.


----------



## Goliath (6 Novembre 2022)

... merci pour le tuto, W11 c'est sympa, mais qu'est-ce que ça rame sur le MacPro, les ventilos à fond les manettes, clairement avec du matériel du siècle passé...


----------



## Gérard_68 (12 Novembre 2022)

Goliath a dit:


> ... apparemment c'est un problème lié à VirtualBox? D'après mes lectures je n'ai pas l'impression que le problème se pose avec Parallels Desktop, à moins que ce soit un problème lié à OpenCore?


Bonjour,
J'ai acheté Parallels 17, il a installé Win 11 (que j'ai payé par la suite). Tout c'est bien passé. Par contre, j'ai dû mettre Parallels à jour (18) pour la compatibilité avec Ventura.


----------



## Goliath (14 Novembre 2022)

Gérard_68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté Parallels 17, il a installé Win 11 (que j'ai payé par la suite). Tout c'est bien passé. Par contre, j'ai dû mettre Parallels à jour (18) pour la compatibilité avec Ventura.


juste par curiosité, sur quelle machine tu as installé Win11 et Parallels?


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Novembre 2022)

Apple M1, 24 pouces


----------



## Goliath (14 Novembre 2022)

je suppose que tu n'as aucun ralentissement...? évidemment avec un M1 le scénario est bien différent, faudrait que j'essaye la manoeuvre avec Parallels pour voir si j'ai les même ralentissements, merci pour l'info


----------



## Gérard_68 (14 Novembre 2022)

La M1 est vraiment bien. Par contre le 27 pouces que j'avais avant était quand même mieux quant à la taille de l'écran.


----------

